# My fitness pal



## Laura--x

whos on it?? ive just signed up, not sure what im doing lol :shrug:. This calorie counting is hard!!


----------



## netty

me i am using it!
It is getting easier now i have things saved in the memory


----------



## m0mmyCool

It gets easier. It's the only way I can lose weight! I lost 2lbs since going back to fp.


----------



## Guppy051708

Im on it. I think its good. though i did have to start doing WW online bc it stopped working after a few weeks. I do both.
My NN is Falling2Grace, let me know you're from BNB :)

My best advice is to log everything. Log every thing that goes into your body and all the exercises you do.


----------



## choc

Do you want to friend me on it Laura? I am mrslg on there.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I'm in my second day using it!, and its fantastic!, Super easy to use the scanner too!. Its really helping me, im not eating rubbish because i dont want to log it in my phone lol


----------



## Mummy2B21

Hi ladies ive added you two hope you dont mind. I started using mfp 2/3 weeks ago and would love some followers xx


----------



## Basil1

If anyone wants to add me on mfp, my username is lupin1991 xxx


----------



## Scarlet369

I added some of you ladies who posted your SN, if anyone else wants to add me my name is Scarlet369 same as this sites sn


----------



## Guppy051708

^I added ya hun :D


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Just joined this too, add me HWarwicker. 

Have you ladies got any ideas for snacks with not many calories.


----------



## Scarlet369

x__Hannah__x said:


> Just joined this too, add me HWarwicker.
> 
> Have you ladies got any ideas for snacks with not many calories.

Fresh veggies have almost no calories... I ate a half a large cucumber and about a quarter of a green bell pepper yesterday 12 and 10 calories.... 

The day before I had a whole can of beans for Lunch (I eat 5 meals a day if possible btw) and it was only 70 calories... 

you can also but 100 calorie bars at lots of grocery stores. I suggest Special K or fiberone, they are more filling and taste great!


----------



## DukesAngel

I'm dukesangel on there! Add me!


----------



## megangrohl

I use it and it's amazing. I love it. I live on it! Any questions, ask away. My username on there is the same as here.


----------



## kizzyt

I am on it too, kizzyt if you want to add me :)

A question, I did mfp before I got preg and worked in an office so my lifestyle was sedentary, now I'm a sahm of a 10 month old so do a lot of running around after her, would you change your activity level? Or just log your exercise as normal (I log walks with the pram etc plus any classes I do). I also waitress once a week which is obvs on my feet for 4-5 hours but not constantly running about, how would you log that?

Thanks! And good luck everyone, Ive lost a stone so far :)


----------



## laurabeth

my username on it is laurabeth21 feel free to add me :)


----------



## Guppy051708

kizzy, i would go to the next level up because then you wont be consuming enough calories to keep your metabolism up. most ppl are surprised to learn that they are not sedentary.


----------

